# TTOC on Sig pic



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Hi guys,
Just noticed that the TTOC has vanished from my avitar area. How do I fix it please?
Cheers, Boggie


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Its not been there for quite a long time.

Its up to the site admin to fix it..

J


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That's right. It disappeared when Jae bug fixed the site after the last hack attack.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Send am IM to DIRY and hell make a new one for you to add to your sig.

L


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I made my own


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Guys


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

JayGemson said:


> I made my own


Clever lad 8)


----------

